

Slideshows = Future of Internet Communication - dlevit
http://www.adviceter.com

======
dlevit
We believe slideshows are the future of Internet communication. They force the
author to be brief and they are highly engaging, which we believe is a winning
formula for most content online. What do you guys think?

